# Pod harvest for Phals



## limuhead (May 18, 2013)

I self-pollinated my Phal. stewartiana. I looked up pod harvest times for Phaleanopsis and got 3-5 months for small flowered species. Any suggestions?


----------



## cnycharles (May 18, 2013)

I think this would take longer than that, since it's really a larger species, and it would depend on your having nice weather all along which I think would accelerate it's ripening time (no down time compared to how long it might take in an area where it gets cooler/cloudier)

i thought I had a record on meyers conservatory, but don't see it so maybe the pod had aborted early


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2013)

Try this:
Orchid Seed Germination - PhytoTechnology Laboratories


----------



## eteson (May 21, 2013)

Last week I harvested a pod from a Phal. violacea at 6 months from pollination. I like to wait till when the capsule starts to open naturally... it is not that hard to sterilize the seed.


----------

